# 7 eggs??



## joyceblue (Jan 9, 2010)

hello, 

i just had my EC today . It wasn't painful  at all. In fact the canula they had to put in for the sedation was the only thing that hurt.
anyway, they told me that they retrieved 7 eggs in total. I am quite disappointed as they had told me on Friday that i  had potentially 12 follicules.. Don't know what to think..does any of you know what are the chances , and if 7 is an average number ?I only saw the doctor for  1 minute after the EC and i was still half sedated so didn't have time or mmind to ask any question ... They said they will call tomorrow but didn't mention around what time .. can you tell me around what time do they usully call ??

many many thanks
J


----------



## Livertypickle (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi 


I was told last week by my consultant that the average number of eggs collected was around that - so I would say that 7 is pretty much average - 7 chances   




I had my EC last Wednesday morning.  I was phoned by the embryologist at 10.am on Thursday morning to tell me how many had fertilised


Good luck


Juliet x


----------

